# traveling to the uk



## sheplab (Nov 4, 2010)

i have recently adopted a dog here in germany he has full pet passport however there is no blood results for the rabies jad with it. i was wondering if i could get a blood test done now and that would serfice or if he would need a new jab and wait the full 6 months again???? help please


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

There should be an insert with the details of the last rabies shot and the date of the following blood test. If it`s not there, he`ll need to be done again. Then it`ll be 6 months from the date of the blood test (not the vax) before he can enter the Uk.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup it's six month after the blood test results before you can enter UK soil on the Petpassport scheme


----------



## sheplab (Nov 4, 2010)

right so even though he has had the rabbies jab and it is stamped in the passport still valid (just the results missing) he would have to have the whole thing again not just the blood test.


----------

